
How WeWork spiraled from a $47B valuation to talk of bankruptcy in just 6 weeks - anastalaz
https://www.businessinsider.de/weworks-nightmare-ipo
======
sidcool
This is a fascinating account of the happenings. I'm sure there's an
entertaining movie in all this. Perhaps Neumann can profit from a book and
movie deal

